# Anyone heading to the rigs this weekend?



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

It looks like we may have a window of decent weather early sat am through the afternoon. Anybody else headed out that way. On another note hows the tuna fishing been lately?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Based on the forecast there's a small window of 2-3's...not enough for me to pull the trigger. I woudln't waste my time at RP unless you want to slay the Blackfins. I would start at Horn or further. This correlates with a line that can be seen on Hiltons or any other forecasting service. Good Luck...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Kevdog540 (12/4/2008)*It looks like we may have a window of decent weather early sat am through the afternoon. Anybody else headed out that way. On another note hows the tuna fishing been lately?


Kevdog we are going if the weather holds true. Our plans are to leave Shermans cove around 04:00 saturday. If the weather changes we will also change our plans to bottom fishing. Horn mountain will be our final stop. Call us on 68 and if we are doing any good will let you know. Gene


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we'll be on the shelf about 12mi northwest sending poor croakers/hardtails to their doom about 400' down. give us a shout if the tuna are still there and we'll join in on the action. and throw ya'll some livies if u need 'em. (68,69)


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *recess (12/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Kevdog540 (12/4/2008)* Horn mountain will be our final stop.
> ...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

From my more reliable buddies and customers, both the ram and horn mt have been holding YFT so I would stop at the ram first and work my way out from there.

Good Luck


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kevdog Just to let you and others know. Due to weather again, We are just going to stay within 30 miles of the pass and hit some live bottom. I dont like to run 70 miles in heavy seas. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/5/2008)*From my more reliable buddies and customers, both the ram and horn mt have been holding YFT so I would stop at the ram first and work my way out from there.
> 
> Good Luck


 Chris thanks for the heads up. That was our thoughts also and you know us. Our plans was to try and catch a hoo or some dolphin and maybe a release blue.You know we dont even eat the yellowfin we catch. The water did look good on Hiltons forcast for some on the way to the horn mountain area. But as of this morning are plans have change again for some bottom bumping. Gene


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

> *recess (12/5/2008)*Kevdog Just to let you and others know. Due to weather again, We are just going to stay within 30 miles of the pass and hit some live bottom. I dont like to run 70 miles in heavy seas. Gene


Agreed, we will stay in closer as well. I sure is difficult to find a decent day to head out there in the cold months, at least on the weekends. Thanks for the info tuna.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *recess (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/5/2008)*From my more reliable buddies and customers, both the ram and horn mt have been holding YFT so I would stop at the ram first and work my way out from there.
> ...


You know gene, I can help you get rid of some that awful tuna meat


----------

